
Ask HN: International payroll services - rendx
Hi!<p>As a fairly distributed open source project, our team is spread all across the European Union, some in the US, and some in Canada. So far, most of our team work as contractors&#x2F;freelancers, but we are investigating employment options.<p>It looks like what we want is an international payroll service, but that market turns out to be quite annoying to research.<p>At this point, our team is small but highly distributed. Specifically, we would want to potentially hire one developer per country, in France, Italy, Spain, and the US.<p>Our company is based in Germany.<p>HN, do you have recommendations?
======
PaulHoule
It is a tough problem because of the overhead in crossing borders; tougher
still because you are a small company and that overhead is divided by few
workers.

I would think financial integration in the EU should lead to it being easier
to provide a service that works in the EU; the "passporting" regulation means
that a bank anywhere in the EU can provide services anywhere else and that
simplifies life so much.

------
charlesdm
Is it even worth doing this? You are generally better off self employed
(because one can deduct various expenses) than as an employee, IF you're being
compensated correctly (meaning, you're essentially paid "cost to the company"
and take care of everything yourself, instead of being paid your gross wage as
self employed)

